# Need torque specs and clearences for Honda GX 340



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Could anyone tell me the torque value for the head bolts. I also need the air gap distance between the armature and the flywheel as well as the intake and exhaust valve clearances. Thanks in advance, Dutch


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Never mind I found it. Dutch


----------

